
iCloud is too opaque - ingve
http://www.manton.org/2016/02/icloud-is-too-opaque.html
======
korginator
To me, the problem is not iCloud being opaque, but that it's been unreliable
at best, and a migraine-causing frustration at times. For example, some years
ago when Apple rolled out syncing bookmarks across your macs and iDevices, I
managed to completely destroy how my bookmarks were organized on both the
source (mac) and the destination (ipad). iCloud in its infinite wisdom decided
that it didn't like the way I had organized bookmarks into folders and
subfolders, and tossed everything up to the top level.

Syncing documents across pages or keynote across my mac and ipad were about as
bad as the article described. It would take multiple refreshes and delays
before synchronization would happen.

